# home treating hedgie for mites



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud has mites. the quill loss is one indication, my getting scabies is another.

My vet is insanse. He charges me a $65 examination fee, and then $20 for the revolution. He charges me this much even if i'm just there for mite treatment.

someone mentioned buying revolution online. I would like to try that. Can anyone give me a good dosing schedule, and how much to dose.

When my box turtles had mites a good thing to do was douse them in olive oil. indeed it did kill the mites. When reading up online i found the same thing for hedgehogs. Bathe your hedgehog in oil, dry them off (without washing off the oil) so they don't get chilled and bathe them the next day. Supposedly this is supposed to work really well (i guess it suffocates them?) just make sure you keep it off their heads!

I know i just switched over to aspen, but this is NOT the reason for the mites. I read that i could have scabies for up to two months without having any signs, so poor Cloud has had mites for a while. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not know where to get revolution online, but maybe someone here has extra they could send you? Just a thought...

If you do try bathing Cloud (which I personally wouldn't do, just the thought of dunking a hedgie in oil... yeuch.) I think you would have problems with the mites crawling to his head and clumping around his eyes, ears, etc. I know I wouldn't enjoy it. :?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

1-800-pet-meds is one online place (1800petmeds.com). They'll confirm with your vet that the order should be placed since Revolution is available only by prescription.
If you try to bypass the vet, you have to go out of the US to a place like vetshoponline.com.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

good news for Cloud!

i spoke to his vet and he told me that i could pick up his revolution syringes tomorrow! He told me the reason why i was charged the exam fee was because he looked at Cloud's cysts, and gave him the meds. He's going to give me enough for three weeks, one 'shot' a week. Only $28! sweet!

I weighed Cloud over the phone for him and i didnt realize how much weight he had lost. Cloud was 410 grams and now the poor boy is only 365 grams. he doesn't look like he weighs that little  it makes me feel like i'm a bad hedgie parent.

my question to you guys where do i put this stuff? he told me to put it somewhere that doesnt have a lot of quills, like around his legs or in his groin area. The last two times he put revolution on Cloud it's been in the furrow between his head spikes... so.... which should i do?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks y'all for your help. I really appreicate all of the responses. Complete sarcasim intended.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The dosages I normally see are 1 drop behind 1 ear for hedgehogs weighing less than 350 grams; 1 drop behind each ear for hedgehogs above 350 grams. I've also seen 400 grams used as the break.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Revolution only needs one dose and if it is needed to be repeated it is at 4 weeks. Giving you ones for a dose a week for 3 weeks is ivermectin. Revolution for me to buy is only $15 so it should be even less for you. It doesn't sound to me like you are getting Revolution. 

Usually it goes between the shoulder blades or behind the ear. I tend to prefer between the shoulder blades as if it does cause a bit of skin irritation, they can't reach that area to scratch but they can scratch behind the ear.

I've always use 1 drop which is equal to .01cc per 400g. That is the dosage for all small animals such as bunnies, ferrets and hedgehogs. When I'm doing someone close to 400, I do the second drop just to be sure.


----------

